# Autumn Offer



## [email protected] (May 19, 2012)

This months special offer see the club offering members any four copies of our award winning magazine for only £2 . Complete your set for a modest outlay . Hurry though some of the early issues are only available in limited numbers .
Click HERE NOW to purchase your magazines.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope a lot of people take this offer up :wink: :lol:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Is this paper or online copies ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

jamman said:


> Is this paper or online copies ?


Paper


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Wallsendmag said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> > Is this paper or online copies ?
> ...


Mmmmmmm :?


----------



## sussexbythesea (Apr 12, 2012)

Great Offer and could not believe it at first !

Only joined the TTOC earlier this year and the AbsoluTTe issues have been a brilliant read.
(well done to those involved)

Loads of Back Issues ordered and received promptly.
Great Service too. Thanks
 
Peter


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

sussexbythesea said:


> Great Offer and could not believe it at first !
> 
> Only joined the TTOC earlier this year and the AbsoluTTe issues have been a brilliant read.
> (well done to those involved)
> ...


Basically we have a storage problem and we would rather give the mags away for the cost of the postage than recycle them


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Bring some to ADI Andrew


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Wallsendmag said:


> sussexbythesea said:
> 
> 
> > Great Offer and could not believe it at first !
> ...


What's this WE crap :wink: :lol:


----------

